# Spraying MDF



## Anonymous (14 Sep 2003)

HI ALL,
Just a quick question!
whats the quickest & easiest method of spraying MDF?....ie prior to painting . I have quite a lot to spray so i cant really afford to be buying expensive paints and sealers any sugestions?
:?:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Sep 2003)

O.K trial & error it is then


----------



## Gill (16 Sep 2003)

Hi Tom

I'm curious to find out how you get on. I've hand-painted large areas of MDF very speedily and successfully in the past using a paint pad. However, that wasn't the question you were asking :roll:, so I decided to keep my thoughts to myself.

We've got an air compressor plus spray gun and I'm tempted to use it if I ever get round to replacing our kitchen. Manana... :wink: 

Best wishes

Gill


----------



## Jaco (21 Sep 2003)

A good spray gun, Thinners for cleaning and paint that can be used in a spray gun. Remember the dust mask, clean the equipment well and REMEMBER to remove the vehicles from the garage! else you will be deep in the dark brown stuff.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Sep 2003)

thanks for the tips, I'll keep you all posted :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oct 2003)

Hey Tom - how did you get on with the painting of the MDF?
Any PICS?


----------

